# New Vacation site created in TX today!!



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

That right you heard it here first....a 27 pound bomb landed in TX today creating the new Texas Grand Canyon. Mark (n2adventure) got a few gorillas together and pounded me into submission. I will let the pictures speak for themselves, I would be here all day listing the 75 great smokes, cutter, 2 pucks, pumpkin seeds, ashtray, box of preferidos and to top that off a beautiful glass top humidor to store it all in. This thing is awesome, a thing of beauty for sure, and I'll need it lol

Im truly humbled that you guys would do this to me. Ive been sifting thru all of this and taking pictures and giggling like a little kid for the last 3 hours.

This is what a 27 pounder looks like before you try to defuse it. Dont even try!!



Then onto what was inside.



more



and more



The Guilty Gorillas responsible for the new crater

N2Adventure
Stog-a-boy
68trishield
n3uka
Mr.Maduro
Old Sailor
JPH
fireman43
TechMetalMan
Bigwaved
Diesel Knievel
Greerzilla
Boston_Dude 05
floydp & anita....sent theirs the day before, so they are guilty too.

Thanks, to all of you, you guys are awesome....I cant begin to tell yall how it made me feel. The signature cards were great too.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

The horror!!!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

:r BOOOOOOM!!!!


----------



## cigarbob (Mar 9, 2006)

:dr :dr :dr :ss :ss



Nice hit, Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

With all the destruction you have laid out recently ...if anybody deserves a smackin' around it's you!!! Enjoy those sticks and Humi. Nice job gorillas smackin' Kenny around. :cb


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Very nice and most definitely deserved. Great hit guys and gal (Anita) and excellent organization Mark. 

scottie


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

HA HA !!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Awesome job putting this together. 

That is one heavy hit there. WOW !!! :dr


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Holy :BS !!!!!!!!!!

:mn do NOT play fair.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

That's what that big noise was,:r enjoy bro, glad I could participate:ss


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

HA HA HA :r 


they did a number on you!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Enjoy it Kenny!!!


----------



## deslni01 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow. This is like one of those things you look back on and wonder if you should have showed some restraint.

Nah. :r


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Now thats a bunker buster, boys!!


Nice job, Kenny has good taste, and you fellas seemed to find some very nice sticks and accessories for him.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

hope you like em Kenny. now get to labeling and organizing


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

Absolutley amazing....now that's a bomb!
Enjoy the aftermath !


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

now please take pictures of each individual stick, thanks!


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Did the mailman use a dolly to get it to the door:r :r


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

... and there were no surviors. To other news today a chimp was taught to waterski at the ....

Pretty amazing bomb. Karma gave it back to you in spades.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Maybe that will keep you from launching like crazy for a little while!! 

 (we hope) 

Enjoy it brother!!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm glad it arrived safely and the glass intact (man, that was fast too!)

I merely supplied the vehicle, the real thanks goes to:
*Stog-a-boy
68trishield
n3uka
Mr.Maduro
Old Sailor
JPH
fireman43
TechMetalMan
Bigwaved
Diesel Knievel
Greerzilla
Boston_Dude 05
Floydp & anita

*Oh and don't let your boy *Volfan* off the hook either, he provided quite the intel as well 

Thanks everyone!

Enjoy bro
~Mark


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

That's an awesome sight to behold! The humidor looks great not to mention the cigars and accessories.

Should keep you busy for many, many hours, Kenny!


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Well done!!!!

and WELL-DESERVED. Enjoy Kenny!

BillyBarue


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

:BS Holy Poop :BS !!! 
Nice Hit......:bx


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

All I can say is a great hit on an awesome Gorilla!!! Well deserved Kenny for all the generosity you have spread through the Jungle! Enjoy em Brother!! You deserve it all! I'm glad I could be a part of the slaughter!!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Excellent hit on a deserving gorilla!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Somebody que the Slayer!

"Merciless.......Butcher.....Angel of Death......March into the Kingdom of the Dead!!!":gn 


Man that is a f'ing wallop!!



Great hit boys!!!

ATL


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats Kenny, I tried to screw it up(not intentionally). Enjoy brother. Thanks to Mark for setting this up and including us. WTG fellers on a nice hit on an even nicer BOTL...


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Hell yeah! Thats some major damage guys!!! :mn WTG :ss

I've got that same humidor Kenny and it works like a champ. Enjoy!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's absolutely ridiculous, man... enjoy!!!!!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice smackdown guys! Enjoy.


----------



## maphic (Jan 30, 2007)

wow. you are going to commit genocide on your taste buds. 
Very nice! :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh my goodness u should be busy for days, enjoy the smokes.:w


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Your new vacation site should qualify for national park status in no time  

Congrats on the hit!


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

What a history making hit on an amazing BOTL! Hats off to you guys.. Truly amazing! WTG!!:ss :ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Congrats, brudder.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

DAYMN!!! Nice hit fellas!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> hope you like em Kenny. now get to labeling and organizing


uggg Ive been doing that, so many new smokes I havent had, its mind boggling looking them all up....my label machine is going into overload.

and Mark, like I told you via PM, no one gets off the hook, I somehow already had all but 2 of the addys on the list...and wont have to look far to get the others 

it may take me awhile to recoup though....great hit guys, very much appreciated.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Dont know if you'll ever recover from that bombing.

Like Hiroshima!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Speechless! I am without speech. What a bomb! :hn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Everyone messed with Texas!! Nice job Gorillas, ya did one fine smackdown ....Hasselhoff style!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Great hit on a very deserving BOTL.:ss


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Now that is bomb, enjoy!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Looks like you got you monkeys handed to you!! That is a very impressive way to hit you back for all you do here!! Very cool!! 

Nice hit everybody!!


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Enjoy it bro!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Wow!
Kenny, Amazing and well deserved.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Great job by everyone involved! Super hit on a great and deserving BOTL!


----------

